# 13/07/08, few pics i took today



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it's been awhile since i posted some pics, and since my last ones, i've had a few little extra added (hoping to stop, but would like aerowipers, QS grill etc. ;-) )


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Very Nice .... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cant stop modding... :wink:

This is my fav pic









Bobski


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Patch.....looking good mate - even better in the flesh though 8)

Just one question...does this mean you cleaned the car ???


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good - love the madam whiplash interior...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

About time we saw some pics from you!!!

Stunning car mate, really.... very nice!

Smoked front indicators next?!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Really nice,

lovin that 1st pic

Yan


----------

